# SSOTM April 2020 Repurposed Materials



## mattwalt

Ok here we go.

As we are mostly 'trapped' at home this should be an interesting one.

When many people first start making slingshot frames we start to see them in all sorts of interesting everyday objects. This month's challenge to to create a frame from anything that was previously used for something totally unrelated. The final frame does not have to resemble that object - or objects (though bonus points if somehow they do) - the materials just need to be repurposed. The more the frame is made from repurposed materials the more kudos.


----------



## Island made

I can’t wait to see what everyone comes up with for this one!! I’ll probably have to sit this one out as I’m crazy busy, but I’ll be following for sure!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with for this one!! I'll probably have to sit this one out as I'm crazy busy, but I'll be following for sure!!


Just in case you run out of things to do Shane then send me a note, I've got a concept for making a VW Bug into a Submarine.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ok. I can sling this contest. Re-Purpose is my Middle Name!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

So. Many. Options!!!!!!


----------



## mattwalt

SLINGDUDE said:


> So. Many. Options!!!!!!


Yup - its pretty wide open this one. It would be great to know where the original materials came from - worth showing before and after - or at least talking about what was used.


----------



## SJAaz

I'll probably hate myself in the morning, but this sounds fun!! I'm in! (oh my God, what have I done)


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ok. I can sling this contest. Re-Purpose is my Middle Name!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo this is the one! Right up your alley man! Gonna hang a gold one on the wall!


----------



## MIsling

This should be fun!


----------



## Tree Man

My gears are definitely turning on this one.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I can sling this contest. Re-Purpose is my Middle Name!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mo this is the one! Right up your alley man! Gonna hang a gold one on the wall!
Click to expand...

I don't know man! I've been staring at old Harmonica and broken paper towel holder and I'm just drawing a blank! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

I hate to start this off with a shot across you guy's bow, but you have no idea what a scrounger I am! You might just as well drop out now. Except moonie ol' Mo who is the only one to give me a run! :neener:


----------



## Tree Man

Hang on now! The bullets ain't out da gun yet.


----------



## Tree Man

I have a question. Can it be a re purposed tree branch to make a slingshot? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I've been saving a box of rusty old split ring connecting rods for just such a project - Chevy, V-Dub, etc. But, I've lost interest and moved on. I could get a small chainsaw or lawnmower closed ring rod, saw it open and proceed ... or not. *


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> I have a question. Can it be a re purposed tree branch to make a slingshot? Asking for a friend.


or two old canes Or crutches??


----------



## MOJAVE MO

How about an ugly old candlestick?? Nope, the air is getting thin up here!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

treeman said:


> I have a question. Can it be a re purposed tree branch to make a slingshot? Asking for a friend.


 No. As stated it would have had to have a previous use (I'd consider a natural fork from a tree as virgin material in this case). But read the rules carefully there is an important aspect to consider. Will see if anyone gets that and the implication.


----------



## flipgun

Got ZSOD in mind.


----------



## mattwalt

OK - will make an amendment. You can repurpose materials to make brand new materials. Home made micarta etc. Will see resin/glue as early as a binding agent. However the main component of the resultant material should be repurposed.


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Can it be a re purposed tree branch to make a slingshot? Asking for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> No. As stated it would have had to have a previous use (I'd consider a natural fork from a tree as virgin material in this case). But read the rules carefully there is an important aspect to consider. Will see if anyone gets that and the implication.
Click to expand...

You have me running through a maze over here.


----------



## mattwalt

Follow the rabbit hole...

So keen to give ideas - but think it may stifle creativity.


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Follow the rabbit hole...
> 
> So keen to give ideas - but think it may stifle creativity.


]
Is this month sponsored by Rube Goldberg?


----------



## mattwalt

Who is a Rube Goldberg? I will have to google...

Ah no, Heath Robinson


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I believe it is time for bed for you other makers. I found my Top Secret Stash of Special Sling Possibilities!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thelzer101

I might have to get it on this, I am a blacksmith/fabricator by trade and i literally have piles of random metal scrap in my backyard and plenty of TBG.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

eeergnh! Boxes full of Cr... Eh potential ...


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> I believe it is time for bed for you other makers. I found my Top Secret Stash of Special Sling Possibilities!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo, you're gonna be back pedaling when you see mine


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is time for bed for you other makers. I found my Top Secret Stash of Special Sling Possibilities!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mo, you're gonna be back pedaling when you see mine
Click to expand...

Ha!! You ever ridden a Unicycle? Ever been caught doing 120mph in 40mph zone??! Or been married more than twice??!! Have you ever bumped into a Grizzly?How about THE actual Bigfoot??
Back pedaling is in my blood, part of my genetic makeup, it is what makes me tick and gives me reason to get up in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is time for bed for you other makers. I found my Top Secret Stash of Special Sling Possibilities!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mo, you're gonna be back pedaling when you see mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha!! You ever ridden a Unicycle? Ever been caught doing 120mph in 40mph zone??! Or been married more than twice??!! Have you ever bumped into a Grizzly?How about THE actual Bigfoot??
> Back pedaling is in my blood, part of my genetic makeup, it is what makes me tick and gives me reason to get up in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well, as a matter of fact, I HAVE been married more than twice, and I HAVE ridden a unicycle ( with near catastrophic results). 
I've never met Bigfoot, but I swear some of the guys on my tree crew are distant relatives of the beast, so I say bring it sunshine!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is time for bed for you other makers. I found my Top Secret Stash of Special Sling Possibilities!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mo, you're gonna be back pedaling when you see mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha!! You ever ridden a Unicycle? Ever been caught doing 120mph in 40mph zone??! Or been married more than twice??!! Have you ever bumped into a Grizzly?How about THE actual Bigfoot??
> Back pedaling is in my blood, part of my genetic makeup, it is what makes me tick and gives me reason to get up in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, as a matter of fact, I HAVE been married more than twice, and I HAVE ridden a unicycle ( with near catastrophic results).
> I've never met Bigfoot, but I swear some of the guys on my tree crew are distant relatives of the beast, so I say bring it sunshine!
Click to expand...

Holy Mother of Venus!? There is a special place for those that collect wives. I believe I may have met my nemesis!? I may be humbled, or I may be fired up! Only YOU must decide which fork in the tree you will choose!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Mo and Treeman....I made some dumb mistakes in my life, but I never made the same one 3 or more times! Couldn't believe it was that bad so you tried it twice more????


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo and Treeman....I made some dumb mistakes in my life, but I never made the same one 3 or more times! Couldn't believe it was that bad so you tried it twice more????


My Pops once told me it was actually possible to 'get a little' without marrying it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> Mo and Treeman....I made some dumb mistakes in my life, but I never made the same one 3 or more times! Couldn't believe it was that bad so you tried it twice more????


I figured I'd give it one more chance. If it didn't work, then I know IM the problem. Lol!


----------



## Kottonmouth

Oh the ideas are a flowing!!!


----------



## mattwalt

BTW - a new SSOTM winner badge was created a week or two ago - winners will have this added to their profiles.

MO - Expected multiple entries from you by now. No hairdryer/gunstocked/ebonized/engraved/inlaid anything yet...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> BTW - a new SSOTM winner badge was created a week or two ago - winners will have this added to their profiles.
> 
> MO - Expected multiple entries from you by now. No hairdryer/gunstocked/ebonized/engraved/inlaid anything yet...


Oh I was the 'Hare' last month' I coming in like an Island Made Tortoise this time and will launch the prize winner after y'all have forgotten the early birds in the game!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - no Mo. Just know what you capable of. Your approach to everyday objects is a little more left brain. As such I expect some interesting creations from you.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> LOL - no Mo. Just know what you capable of. Your approach to everyday objects is a little more left brain. As such I expect some interesting creations from you.


Excellent!! Then I'll give you a little tip! I've got a hi-grade paper towel holder and a very nice non-working ink pen that I 'won' on a Kickstarter Campaign. My backup plan is the 'leftovers' from my catchbox. This approach alone should send shockwaves through the hearts and minds of the 'competition'.... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

I've been eyeing the TV arial across the road for some time...


----------



## Kottonmouth

So we can enter multiples?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Kottonmouth said:


> So we can enter multiples?


I believe that is allowed unless you live in New York City. But don't quote me on that!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Yup - multiples are allowed - but must be different designs.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Made from an old broke cheese slicer. It's now a can slicer lol.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice!


----------



## Tree Man

Kottonmouth said:


> Made from an old broke cheese slicer. It's now a can slicer lol.


love that one.. Nice work!


----------



## romanljc

I hand some left over model plastic scraps pieces that I put together into a slingshot


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Kottonmouth said:


> Made from an old broke cheese slicer. It's now a can slicer lol.


Yea! A little cheesy but I like it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

romanljc said:


> I hand some left over model plastic scraps pieces that I put together into a slingshot


That'll shoot!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth

Walking around in the barn and found one of those garden hose couplers and Bam lol. Surprisingly it is pretty accurate and very fast! Simple yet very effective and very concealable.


----------



## mattwalt

That quite inspired. I like it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

This may be a disqualification as it wasn't this months build, but this was on old silicone and bamboo basting brush that's now a PFS









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Think if this is the first time its been shown its a valid entry. Nice PFS.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

mattwalt said:


> Think if this is the first time its been shown its a valid entry. Nice PFS.


Want to be fair /honest, but think I've posted it in the past ? ( thanks for liking it though my friend ) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Here it is guys ????. My frame entry for March took about 25 hours to build, this one took less than 25 second. Actually I didn't do one single thing to it at all!!! I was sitting at the table with the girls and my wife making Easter cards when it hit me!!!

Alanna thinks I've finally lost it!!

The odd thing is it actually shoots REALLY good! I'm totally keeping it! The kids shouldn't have scissors anyways.




















Oh! And I should add...adjustable fork gap!!
Ps. This is all for fun


----------



## Kottonmouth

Island made said:


> Here it is guys ????. My frame entry for March took about 25 hours to build, this one took less than 25 second. Actually I didn't do one single thing to it at all!!! I was sitting at the table with the girls and my wife making Easter cards when it hit me!!!
> 
> Alanna thinks I've finally lost it!!
> 
> The odd thing is it actually shoots REALLY good! I'm totally keeping it! The kids shouldn't have scissors anyways. 1034A9B3-3F5B-4824-AAF5-4F28047CDB66.jpeg EB4E62B8-C2DE-4770-9C8F-9EB0B0E9C62B.jpeg CD618C1E-A4E5-438C-B1FF-E7FDA61F24C0.jpeg
> 
> Oh! And I should add...adjustable fork gap!!
> Ps. This is all for fun


I absolutely love this. Almost did the same thing with an old pair of hemostats I found lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Here it is guys . My frame entry for March took about 25 hours to build, this one took less than 25 second. Actually I didn't do one single thing to it at all!!! I was sitting at the table with the girls and my wife making Easter cards when it hit me!!!
> 
> Alanna thinks I've finally lost it!!
> 
> The odd thing is it actually shoots REALLY good! I'm totally keeping it! The kids shouldn't have scissors anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1034A9B3-3F5B-4824-AAF5-4F28047CDB66.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB4E62B8-C2DE-4770-9C8F-9EB0B0E9C62B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD618C1E-A4E5-438C-B1FF-E7FDA61F24C0.jpeg
> 
> Oh! And I should add...adjustable fork gap!!
> Ps. This is all for fun


Wow! That is absolutely annoying in so many ways??? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Haha you just wish you thought of it Mo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Listen up GoCart racers. I've got the MakeryBench firing on all 12 cylinders!! I almost feel guilty than just my Plan-of-Action has already lapped most of you and I am only on Turn Two??!
No I am not going to show you a photo of my up-cycled material. However I WILL give you a clue.... 'Wet Towel'.
No I am not going to show you any sneak-peek build along photos. However, as is tradition I have named my Sling-to-Be and have been talking to it and playing it the soft tunes of Stevie Ray Vaughn and ZZ Top too. I'll give you the name, and that is all you get.
The MoShot GG-F69 TexShooter De Lugo. Be afraid. Be very afraid!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Towel micarta coming there mo?


----------



## mattwalt

NOTE! Island Made has a shiny badge


----------



## Tree Man

You haven't seen my up-'cycle' yet Mr. Moses


----------



## Island made

mattwalt said:


> NOTE! Island Made has a shiny badge


Thanks Matt!!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MOJAVE MO said:


> Listen up GoCart racers. I've got the MakeryBench firing on all 12 cylinders!! I almost feel guilty than just my Plan-of-Action has already lapped most of you and I am only on Turn Two??!
> No I am not going to show you a photo of my up-cycled material. However I WILL give you a clue.... 'Wet Towel'.
> No I am not going to show you any sneak-peek build along photos. However, as is tradition I have named my Sling-to-Be and have been talking to it and playing it the soft tunes of Stevie Ray Vaughn and ZZ Top too. I'll give you the name, and that is all you get.
> The MoShot GG-F69 TexShooter De Lugo. Be afraid. Be very afraid!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


*Uh oh, if the MoMo infused his with Stevie Ray, the rest of us are toast. * :uhoh:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE! Island Made has a shiny badge
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt!!
Click to expand...

Oh whatever. Last month was so yesterday. I am building my creation in a NASA Certified Clean Room.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> You haven't seen my up-'cycle' yet Mr. Moses


It better have a vacuum attachment or it has a Snowballs chance in Wuhan to beat down this Mother-of-All-Shooters!! I've been staying up late for this little party!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Towel micarta coming there mo?


More like 10million Thread Silk from the Vatican and the Pope Himself! He ain't using it with his Virtual Sermons and all.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Do they give a badge for trash talk? I think Mo gets my vote.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

You gotta bring the HEAT!! I was an All-State Baseball Catcher as a kid. I'd get so far inside the Batters Head that they would need a Corkscrew and their Mommy's help to get me out of there!! I threw a no-hitter from behind the plate when I was 17 just for commenting about the socks of each Batter who stepped up to the plate. We needed a Police Escort for 40 miles to help our bus get back home. PLAY BALL!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo words is words - lets see the progeny of mo.


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> You gotta bring the HEAT!! I was an All-State Baseball Catcher as a kid. I'd get so far inside the Batters Head that they would need a Corkscrew and their Mommy's help to get me out of there!! I threw a no-hitter from behind the plate when I was 17 just for commenting about the socks of each Batter who stepped up to the plate. We needed a Police Escort for 40 miles to help our bus get back home. PLAY BALL!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Making some micarta from the shroud of Turin to go with my Alaskan sourdough showshoe! Using a old camel drivers jockstrap for a pouch. You don't have a chance!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta bring the HEAT!! I was an All-State Baseball Catcher as a kid. I'd get so far inside the Batters Head that they would need a Corkscrew and their Mommy's help to get me out of there!! I threw a no-hitter from behind the plate when I was 17 just for commenting about the socks of each Batter who stepped up to the plate. We needed a Police Escort for 40 miles to help our bus get back home. PLAY BALL!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Making some micarta from the shroud of Turin to go with my Alaskan sourdough showshoe! Using a old camel drivers jockstrap for a pouch. You don't have a chance!
Click to expand...

Shroud of Turin???? Wasn't that story de-bunked by Geraldo??!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta bring the HEAT!! I was an All-State Baseball Catcher as a kid. I'd get so far inside the Batters Head that they would need a Corkscrew and their Mommy's help to get me out of there!! I threw a no-hitter from behind the plate when I was 17 just for commenting about the socks of each Batter who stepped up to the plate. We needed a Police Escort for 40 miles to help our bus get back home. PLAY BALL!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Making some micarta from the shroud of Turin to go with my Alaskan sourdough showshoe! Using a old camel drivers jockstrap for a pouch. You don't have a chance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shroud of Turin???? Wasn't that story de-bunked by Geraldo??!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey... the man asked for used stuff!! Wait 'til you see what I'm using for bands. :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Dang! Why didn't I think of that?!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a late start on this post,sothis is what i have for now,made it awhile back,to replace another one that took a fork hit,it shoots BBs and !/4 in,but not so much the 3/8s,lol


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE! Island Made has a shiny badge
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt!!
Click to expand...

congratulations!


----------



## flipgun

h34r: :drinkup: U :blink: :aahhhh: :slap: :bawling: Heh! Heh! Me, :neener: :lol: :lol: :banana:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> got a late start on this post,sothis is what i have for now,made it awhile back,to replace another one that took a fork hit,it shoots BBs and !/4 in,but not so much the 3/8s,lol


Occularibearings!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Just 'cause I can feel the heat dripping from your collective brow I'll give you ANOTHER hint!
Downrange the Fear will be Real!!!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> Just 'cause I can feel the heat dripping from your collective brow I'll give you ANOTHER hint!
> Downrange the Fear will be Real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Dang!! That was my IDEA!!


----------



## skarrd

ok,i have an entry,Please disregard previous post,as i think i already posted the pic or a pic of the one it replaced,Sorry. anyway,broken spanner wrench,piece of old cutting board,tube protectord from barnett tapered tubes and smal SS blacks [no idea what size] canibalized from another sling.gathered *spur of the moment* from garage junk.Thanks for looking


----------



## mattwalt

Nice job Skarrd.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> ok,i have an entry,Please disregard previous post,as i think i already posted the pic or a pic of the one it replaced,Sorry. anyway,broken spanner wrench,piece of old cutting board,tube protectord from barnett tapered tubes and smal SS blacks [no idea what size] canibalized from another sling.gathered *spur of the moment* from garage junk.Thanks for looking


Uhoh. That is a legit build. Hmm.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Ok Splendora now you're in front and we are playing catchup !


----------



## flipgun

I finally managed to cobble something together. I had a rasp.









I took the handle off of it.









I had something I got in a trade years ago.









I got some of these from Brazil Viking who is an osteopathic surgeon In... well Brazil. It is part of a hip replacement kit, it gets screwed to the bone and is stainless steel'. I rummaged up some nuts, bolts and screws.

This is what I stuck together.















Tabs and tubes of course.

Thanx for lookin'!


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun - thats super nice. Not sure if its more Stanley or Stan Lee. But that came out very cool.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Flipgun - thats super nice. Not sure if its more Stanley or Stan Lee. But that came out very cool.


Dang! I'm thinking a little bit of Bruce Lee??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

You Texans are coming around the turn ahead of the pack!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

While I am waiting for the Final Phase of my Ultimate Upscale Sling Creation to complete its next phase I am presenting to you this sweetheart that I will name the MoShot Wee Pecker!
I've carried around this Golfers Divot Tool for around 40 years and never made a $#!*@ divot. The Spike of Pain came off of a Router Table Adaptor Kit. The table works so I didn't need this piece. Pocketable, shootable, and will be entirely usable while mocking other golfers from the safety of the Clubhouse Cafe!! In a potentially violent golf-attack I can pop an eyeball with the Spike, or clean the dirt out of a club head, whichever comes first!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Thats kinda cool mo. And can double as a pana dart.


----------



## flipgun

Do you yell,"Fore!" before you shoot?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> Do you yell,"Fore!" before you shoot?


I'd better!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MOJAVE MO said:


> While I am waiting for the Final Phase of my Ultimate Upscale Sling Creation to complete its next phase I am presenting to you this sweetheart that I will name the MoShot Wee Pecker!
> I've carried around this Golfers Divot Tool for around 40 years and never made a $#!*@ divot. The Spike of Pain came off of a Router Table Adaptor Kit. The table works so I didn't need this piece. Pocketable, shootable, and will be entirely usable while mocking other golfers from the safety of the Clubhouse Cafe!! In a potentially violent golf-attack I can pop an eyeball with the Spike, or clean the dirt out of a club head, whichever comes first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


*Que up Peggy Lee - 'Is that all there is?' We endure days & pages of heated hype and that's all you got? Pffftt! *

*Wee Pecker indeed! My 10 lb Yorkie is hung like a Clydesdale compared to your micro tool. *


----------



## Tree Man

flipgun said:


> Do you yell,"Fore!" before you shoot?


Thats hilarious!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I am waiting for the Final Phase of my Ultimate Upscale Sling Creation to complete its next phase I am presenting to you this sweetheart that I will name the MoShot Wee Pecker!
> I've carried around this Golfers Divot Tool for around 40 years and never made a $#!*@ divot. The Spike of Pain came off of a Router Table Adaptor Kit. The table works so I didn't need this piece. Pocketable, shootable, and will be entirely usable while mocking other golfers from the safety of the Clubhouse Cafe!! In a potentially violent golf-attack I can pop an eyeball with the Spike, or clean the dirt out of a club head, whichever comes first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *Que up Peggy Lee - 'Is that all there is?' We endure days & pages of heated hype and that's all you got? Pffftt! *
> *Wee Pecker indeed! My 10 lb Yorkie is hung like a Clydesdale compared to your micro tool. *
Click to expand...

Haha!!!! You are witnessing a Top Notch Diversion Dear Alfred!!! As the competition lulls themselves into Nap Time the REAL Frankensling is nearly complete!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

This was my mothers old exercise resistance trainer. She got a new one thats whats in the box. I couldnt resist turning it into a giant frame-less slingshot. My 12 year old nephew (the one puling it back , only half the distance it will stretch) wanted to help me in this competition. Ive made him a slingshot and we shoot often. His name is Cole, I told him if he helped me we would split the supersize prize. Thats my father in the blue hoodie as the other anchor, so I guess it was three generations playing with this monster. We had a blast. It has a 4.5 inch heavy duty leather pouch and with marbles in the ends of the 1/2 inch tubes so they dont pull through. It takes some getting used to but it can fling some rocks, golf balls, a base ball, and a rotting potato. These are some of the things we found to put to the test so far.


----------



## SJAaz

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I am waiting for the Final Phase of my Ultimate Upscale Sling Creation to complete its next phase I am presenting to you this sweetheart that I will name the MoShot Wee Pecker!
> I've carried around this Golfers Divot Tool for around 40 years and never made a $#!*@ divot. The Spike of Pain came off of a Router Table Adaptor Kit. The table works so I didn't need this piece. Pocketable, shootable, and will be entirely usable while mocking other golfers from the safety of the Clubhouse Cafe!! In a potentially violent golf-attack I can pop an eyeball with the Spike, or clean the dirt out of a club head, whichever comes first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *Que up Peggy Lee - 'Is that all there is?' We endure days & pages of heated hype and that's all you got? Pffftt! *
> 
> *Wee Pecker indeed! My 10 lb Yorkie is hung like a Clydesdale compared to your micro tool. *
Click to expand...

If that's all there is..then lets keep dancing. Lets break out the booze and have a ball.


----------



## skarrd

i think Flipgun has Me beat,hip replacement steel,Sheesh! hard to top that


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> i think Flipgun has Me beat,hip replacement steel,Sheesh! hard to top that


Hip Replacement Steel??!  Dollars to Donuts that came off of the motor bracket for a 1978 Dishwashing Machine!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Tell ya' what Mo.  When I win and you fall down in shock, you can show it to the Doc that patches up your hip. Make that chocolate covered with sprinkles.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Man this is gonna kill me!!! I am not sure I have enough stage material to keep up this onslaught for another 13 days! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

After seeing what Mo entered I bin on the floor laughing hysterically! Well I finally got up and grabbed the first thing off table . On my house key a have a schrade multi tool so here it is haha ???? not sure it’s a valid entry but it’s way cooler than Mo frame . My frame is titanium also ????


----------



## flipgun

That'l work!


----------



## 31610

thanks Flip I should grabbed some small tube it’s a little short . I was shooting air soft into a blanket it’s a little squirrelly. But made me laugh for a little while


----------



## Chadlee

Here is my entry for the month. HDPE made from 5 gallon bucket to slingshot. This is my 3rd slingshot build. Shoots really nice and feels great in the hand. I used the R10 design template by clever moniker.


----------



## 31610

That is a sweet frame fella I like it a lot


----------



## mattwalt

That R10 is sweet.

PB - does ti outweigh home-made HDPE?


----------



## 31610

O ya 100% dude is that even a question come on matt .


----------



## mattwalt

90's MTB racer me sort of agrees 

especially If its 6:4.


----------



## 31610

Lol man this ssotm is killing me just no ideas


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> After seeing what Mo entered I bin on the floor laughing hysterically! Well I finally got up and grabbed the first thing off table . On my house key a have a schrade multi tool so here it is haha  not sure it's a valid entry but it's way cooler than Mo frame . My frame is titanium also


You know what?! That is just plane sneaky, like stealing your best friends girlfriend!! I'll give it 7 points because it is about 5 points better than the Island Made entry!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Chadlee said:


> Here is my entry for the month. HDPE made from 5 gallon bucket to slingshot. This is my 3rd slingshot build. Shoots really nice and feels great in the hand. I used the R10 design template by clever moniker.


An R10 on a 3rd Try HDPE? Yea, that is also annoying. Super cool frame using what is SUPPOSED to be a difficult process. I want to give it a whirl but the missus barely lets me near the microwave to dry my Natty's!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> 90's MTB racer me sort of agrees
> 
> especially If its 6:4.


. I've got a fixed Tange Front Fork calling my name from deep in the garage!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what Mo entered I bin on the floor laughing hysterically! Well I finally got up and grabbed the first thing off table . On my house key a have a schrade multi tool so here it is haha  not sure it's a valid entry but it's way cooler than Mo frame . My frame is titanium also
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?! That is just plane sneaky, like stealing your best friends girlfriend!! I'll give it 7 points because it is about 5 points better than the Island Made entry!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Mo that would offend me if my entry wasn't for gag purposes only!! Just kidding!!! You'll never offend me!!


----------



## mattwalt

Tange? Hope its not Prestige... - don't waste a good fork Mo 

Port boy - You can literally do whatever design you want Its just where the 'raw' materials come from...


----------



## mattwalt

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what Mo entered I bin on the floor laughing hysterically! Well I finally got up and grabbed the first thing off table . On my house key a have a schrade multi tool so here it is haha  not sure it's a valid entry but it's way cooler than Mo frame . My frame is titanium also
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?! That is just plane sneaky, like stealing your best friends girlfriend!! I'll give it 7 points because it is about 5 points better than the Island Made entry!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

To be fair - its TITANIUM!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what Mo entered I bin on the floor laughing hysterically! Well I finally got up and grabbed the first thing off table . On my house key a have a schrade multi tool so here it is haha  not sure it's a valid entry but it's way cooler than Mo frame . My frame is titanium also
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?! That is just plane sneaky, like stealing your best friends girlfriend!! I'll give it 7 points because it is about 5 points better than the Island Made entry!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. Mo that would offend me if my entry wasn't for gag purposes only!! Just kidding!!! You'll never offend me!!
Click to expand...

Yea. I suppose given the height of world sensitivity that we are all swimming through I should post the occasional disclaimer that my alter ego is absolutely full of schatt.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Geeze guys...here it is the 18th and I haven't even started yet. two of my best ideas got stolen, and it's getting late for the "fire extinguisher/bull horn/ little girls' jaxs" thing. Hmmmm...back to the drawing board, I need a plan B. 8>( .


----------



## Tree Man

Here it is! I proudly present the UP-cycled,RE-cycled, BI-cycle. The 'all-in-one' survival essential. Made from the forks of a bike, the rotating head doubles as a spinning hobo hand reel. The repurchased wine cork makes a watertight compartment for ammo and/or tackle. Add the whisker biscuit assembly complete with upcycled weed Wacker line to easily convert to a full sized rotating head slingbow. 
The pegs are teak wood thats been salvaged from a broken Atlantic City park bench.
Weighing in at a slim and trim 900 lbs this thing has it all!! Coming soon to local bike shops and inner city parks near you. patent not pending Financing available. No credit no problem.
Pick one up today. 
P.s. if things get heavy you can jam it in the ground and throw realy big stuff with it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Well I can honestly say I’ve never thought of that one. That’s pretty slick! Great job buddy!!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Well I can honestly say I've never thought of that one. That's pretty slick! Great job buddy!!


thanks buddy. I think it'll make a pretty good pipe bomb too. Lol


----------



## mattwalt

Thats cool - Esp like the hobo reel and whisker biscuit attachments.

Need to take it for a spin.


----------



## Island made

You know I love this!! I think I’m all seriousness this would make an amazing bow fishing rig.


----------



## mattwalt

Actually Treeman - if the steerer tube on that is around 22mm you should be able to get a handlebar grip on there.


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Actually Treeman - if the steerer tube on that is around 22mm you should be able to get a handlebar grip on there.


 I was trying to make that happen, but it wouldn't fit. Maybe a smaller bike frame would work.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> You know I love this!! I think I'm all seriousness this would make an amazing bow fishing rig.


Thanks Shane. I believe you as a machinist, could make this design into something cool.


----------



## SJAaz

Treeman... You are a winner, hands down. Not only usable, but laughable also. Made me feel good at a not so good time. Hats off to you.


----------



## 31610

Chris that’s cool good thinking m8 . That’s a true upscale frame . I was looking at a old folding lawn chain thing how make it work but u did it very smart .


----------



## Alfred E.M.

treeman said:


> Here it is! I proudly present the UP-cycled,RE-cycled, BI-cycle. The 'all-in-one' survival essential. Made from the forks of a bike, the rotating head doubles as a spinning hobo hand reel. The repurchased wine cork makes a watertight compartment for ammo and/or tackle. Add the whisker biscuit assembly complete with upcycled weed Wacker line to easily convert to a full sized rotating head slingbow.
> The pegs are teak wood thats been salvaged from a broken Atlantic City park bench.
> Weighing in at a slim and trim 900 lbs this thing has it all!! Coming soon to local bike shops and inner city parks near you. patent not pending Financing available. No credit no problem.
> Pick one up today.
> P.s. if things get heavy you can jam it in the ground and throw realy big stuff with it.


*Very creative chit right there - the bike looked cool too. * :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alright. Hold on. That is extra, with a side of extra!! I hate it. How did you Peghead those fork tips?? An insert from some other piece of pilfered City Property???!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright. Hold on. That is extra, with a side of extra!! I hate it. How did you Peghead those fork tips?? An insert from some other piece of pilfered City Property???!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 well there still time to get something together Mo !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yikes PB. I think the SlingGods are angry with me. I am on a path that I am not sure they approve. In the morning I will know if I they have forgiven me or if my entry will be mocked for eternity.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Now that's a cool idea treeman! Never seen or thought of a unicrown fork rotating head shooter before. I was actually eyeballing my bike frame where the two seatstays wishbone together the other day and thought nah, I'd be crazy to attempt that. Then you take it to the next level! Brilliant!


----------



## skarrd

treeman said:


> Here it is! I proudly present the UP-cycled,RE-cycled, BI-cycle. The 'all-in-one' survival essential. Made from the forks of a bike, the rotating head doubles as a spinning hobo hand reel. The repurchased wine cork makes a watertight compartment for ammo and/or tackle. Add the whisker biscuit assembly complete with upcycled weed Wacker line to easily convert to a full sized rotating head slingbow.
> The pegs are teak wood thats been salvaged from a broken Atlantic City park bench.
> Weighing in at a slim and trim 900 lbs this thing has it all!! Coming soon to local bike shops and inner city parks near you. patent not pending Financing available. No credit no problem.
> Pick one up today.
> P.s. if things get heavy you can jam it in the ground and throw realy big stuff with it.


Clever!


----------



## Tree Man

SLINGDUDE said:


> Now that's a cool idea treeman! Never seen or thought of a unicrown fork rotating head shooter before. I was actually eyeballing my bike frame where the two seatstays wishbone together the other day and thought nah, I'd be crazy to attempt that. Then you take it to the next level! Brilliant!


Thanks buddy. Funny you should say that. I had the seat apart too for a second entry, but decided to just go with this one


----------



## 31610

Here is my up scale frame I used stainless steel from a blower mount from a concrete curing system and old skid plank oak from a old pallet ran through a planner. Some old rusty juice to turn oak black . Had to use new pins but what ya do . Put in a pot and gave it a stir . It’s a hefty little frame 158 grams. Hope ya all like it ????


----------



## Island made

That turned out awesome Jason!


----------



## flipgun

:yeahthat:


----------



## 31610

Thanks Shane and Flip


----------



## mattwalt

Nice!


----------



## Tree Man

great work smitty!


----------



## 31610

treeman said:


> great work smitty!


 Thanks Chris ! I am just waiting for Shane to show his auto loading detachable 40 shot mag Thumper with the laser sight haha


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> great work smitty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris ! I am just waiting for Shane to show his auto loading detachable 40 shot mag Thumper with the laser sight haha
Click to expand...

I know! right?


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang Jason that really turned out nice


----------



## SJAaz

PB dang son...that's legit. Who said anything about legit? I'm not sure that's not against the rules. We'll ask Mo, he knows these things


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Jason that really turned out nice


Thanks Joe


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> PB dang son...that's legit. Who said anything about legit? I'm not sure that's not against the rules. We'll ask Mo, he knows these things


 I am always flying straight above the legal line haha.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

If y'all look, the answer to the Riddle of Rules is staring at you as plain as day!!! Whenever the Judge gives a One Word compliment to an entry you know that you are gonna get hosed!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadlee

Treeman and PB both are awesome guys.


----------



## mattwalt

LOL Mo. Thats just my poker face.

Still waiting for that BIG deal creation from you...

The whole point of these competitions is to create lustworthy slingporn.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I think we may have to introduce a disqualifier. If the maker of this Upscale, Recycled, Mocycled shooter needs to spend actual money on their creation then they get handicapped. So far I am down:
$16 in more epoxy.
$12 for Truckbed Liner.
$11 for Hacksaw Blades.
$1420.00 to have my thumb reattached.
$125.00 in Therapy to help me convince my wife this won't happen again.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Your therapy is minuscule I'm already in for 1000's.... That doesn't include the hernia patch as a result of gut laughing at your comments.

The spirit is to use as much as possible which is available on hand. But Its probably some people would need to buy is some consumables - if they can afford the Mo grade ones, including truck bed liner purchase.


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> If y'all look, the answer to the Riddle of Rules is staring at you as plain as day!!! Whenever the Judge gives a One Word compliment to an entry you know that you are gonna get hosed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo...I knew there something fishy going on. I feel so dirty!


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all look, the answer to the Riddle of Rules is staring at you as plain as day!!! Whenever the Judge gives a One Word compliment to an entry you know that you are gonna get hosed!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mo...I knew there something fishy going on. I feel so dirty!
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

LADIES AND SLINGSHOOTERS!!!
In this corner, weighing in at an unverifiable One Pound!! With a Fork Gap of 4inches, and a WingSpan of 7.5inches!!!.....
I present to you all... born from the likes of a Useless Towel Holder, A Broken Pen, A DT Spoke, and 14oz of Toxic Material in the Bosom of the Gates of ****....
THE MASTER OF SLINGDASTERS,
THE MUHAMMAD ALI OF THE SLINGRING, THE BLACK SWAN OF DEATH......!!!! THE ONE, AND ONLY ONE....MOSHOT, GG-F69 TEXSHOOTER CISNE *****!!!! (insert applause and mayhem here).... !

This 3/8" Stainless Steel Rod wanted to stay straight. A can of MAP gas and a rod bender said otherwise! The absolute secret compartment in the handle was a crappy pen from a crappy Kickstarter campaign that was happy to live on in this vision of shooting beauty. Contained in the depths of the Semi-Solid Black Walnut handle you will find the Tools needed to achieve the Reverse-Matchstick attachment method. In this kit you will find One Set for Casual Day. One Set for Formal Day (last slivers from Gramps gunstock), and One Set for the Target Range! In the event you would rather carry ammo there is room for SIX Rounds of 1/4" Steel! If you need more than that you are in for some pain!
The Handle itself is an achievement of over engineering at its finest. The Black Walnut showed a wild streak of pith that would not go away. I worked it up with a run of Super Glue, a double dash of Toxic Wood Putty, a good half-ounce of 5000psi Epoxy followed by 4 Coats of Truckbed Liner in a can! My calculations tell me that if I stuck a fork tip in the ground and put a spark to the handle she would burn hot for about 2 weeks give or take.
Against all odds we are here to take your money and lay shame to your efforts! Be One With The Sling!!
Mojave Mo!

P. S. The last photo is what remains of Gramps 1930's Parker 12gauge Double Barrel son-of-a... When I was 17 I put a dent in the barrel at about 18.75" inches from the breach crossing a swollen creek. A couple of years ago after Pops died I went to work on it creating a Concealed Carry Shotgun that I am sure he would have been proud of!!

































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

I bow to your greatness. I'm in stitches over here. Moses, you did not disappoint. A tip of the cap from a fellow competitor.


----------



## 31610

I new u were sitting on something ya old dog ! It’s ok I guess . Haha nice one Mo


----------



## Ibojoe

When I stop laughing I’ll comment. Hahaha


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I am speechless.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> I bow to your greatness. I'm in stitches over here. Moses, you did not disappoint. A tip of the cap from a fellow competitor.


Wait. This is a competition????

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I am speechless.


That actually is frightening!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> When I stop laughing I'll comment. Hahaha


You should have been there during my Blacksmithing. That is something I cannot do again!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> I new u were sitting on something ya old dog ! It's ok I guess . Haha nice one Mo


I like it too. Might even frame it! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new u were sitting on something ya old dog ! It's ok I guess . Haha nice one Mo
> 
> 
> 
> I like it too. Might even frame it!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new u were sitting on something ya old dog ! It's ok I guess . Haha nice one Mo
> 
> 
> 
> I like it too. Might even frame it!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Okay I am going to go sit in the corner and take a nap. I know in the morning I am going to wake up to 3 insane enteries and a two word comment from the Judges Panel.....'Wow, okay'. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Amazing Mo,but we expected no less,good looking shotty too


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Seriously? That is just butt ugly. About 3 years ago, there was an ugly slingshot contest and your ******** would have placed right up there with these beauties -*


----------



## 31610

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Seriously? That is just butt ugly. About 3 years ago, there was an ugly slingshot contest and your ******** would have placed right up there with these beauties -*


 I really like the wood one kinda has a melting face in it to cool


----------



## mattwalt

AeN that sling makes me want to be violently ill every time I see

Mo. Now there is the kind of work we come to expect from you. Thats a solid thing. I like it.


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - that shotgun is nice.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Seriously? That is just butt ugly. About 3 years ago, there was an ugly slingshot contest and your ******** would have placed right up there with these beauties -*


That wood sling has a face in it that reminds me of the movie character Groot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> Amazing Mo,but we expected no less,good looking shotty too


Thanks Skarrd. That brought a tear to my eye.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Seriously? That is just butt ugly. About 3 years ago, there was an ugly slingshot contest and your ******** would have placed right up there with these beauties -*


Haha!! Did you speak to my wife??! She says it looks like a Water Buffalo wandered through our yard and left me a 'gift'.  She nearly allowed me to go back to the garage and try again. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> AeN that sling makes me want to be violently ill every time I see
> 
> Mo. Now there is the kind of work we come to expect from you. Thats a solid thing. I like it.


At first I thought that first sling was Alfred's contribution. I said out loud, "YES! That is the slingshot that'll bump me from last place!".

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - that shotgun is nice.


On the paperwork it is listed as a 'short handled, long barreled, pistol'. We live by the loophole in the good ol' US of A.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Where I am getting a rifle or shotgun is simple enough (don't even think a safe is required under a certain number). But licence is only valid for 5 years - and every renewal you need to prove you have actual requirement to use and are in fact using... And self protection ain't one of those reasons. Bow hunting is perfectly legal (once you all licensed up - and have completed an exam (think its in 2 parts) and proficiency)... Portugal like most of Europe loves paperwork ;-)

Always find it interesting how American's love to customise everything. In some ways esp. with certain items (like firearms which are difficult to obtain) its quite a foreign concept culturally to what I was brought up in.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Where I am getting a rifle or shotgun is simple enough (don't even think a safe is required under a certain number). But licence is only valid for 5 years - and every renewal you need to prove you have actual requirement to use and are in fact using... And self protection ain't one of those reasons. Bow hunting is perfectly legal (once you all licensed up - and have completed an exam (think its in 2 parts) and proficiency)... Portugal like most of Europe loves paperwork ;-)
> 
> Always find it interesting how American's love to customise everything. In some ways esp. with certain items (like firearms which are difficult to obtain) its quite a foreign concept culturally to what I was brought up in.


Interesting. I always believed that customization was an estrogen based phenomenon. For instance when you x-wife married you she did so because she knew you had 'potential', that she could make you a little better than before. Faster, stronger, and smarter too! And if she was wrong about you, then it was definitely an issue with your foundation. Dang. That was impromptu AND funny. I'm gonna put that in my act.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Seriously? That is just butt ugly. About 3 years ago, there was an ugly slingshot contest and your ******** would have placed right up there with these beauties -*


I remember that contest. The spud fork. Hard to forget that one.


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I stop laughing I'll comment. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been there during my Blacksmithing. That is something I cannot do again!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That must be true stainless. It doesn't like to bend at all. Good job on it buddy.


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously? That is just butt ugly. About 3 years ago, there was an ugly slingshot contest and your ******** would have placed right up there with these beauties -*
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! Did you speak to my wife??! She says it looks like a Water Buffalo wandered through our yard and left me a 'gift'.  She nearly allowed me to go back to the garage and try again.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I love it. You guys are hilarious!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I stop laughing I'll comment. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been there during my Blacksmithing. That is something I cannot do again!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be true stainless. It doesn't like to bend at all. Good job on it buddy.
Click to expand...

No joke. Pulled two muscles in the process. Here is a photo of the raw material. It wasn't such a big deal to hacksaw through it. But even at red-hot she wasn't forgiving.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious. 
I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle. 
Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I stop laughing I'll comment. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You should have been there during my Blacksmithing. That is something I cannot do again!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be true stainless. It doesn't like to bend at all. Good job on it buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No joke. Pulled two muscles in the process. Here is a photo of the raw material. It wasn't such a big deal to hacksaw through it. But even at red-hot she wasn't forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I gotta tell ya. Took some skill to cut the band attachment like that


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe - those are both stunning.

Yeah the oar one sure looks like it was a load of work - but looks amazing.

Nice work!


----------



## 31610

Wow Joe them some cool frames bud ! Love the little frying pan core guy it’s sweet


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Wow Joe them some cool frames bud ! Love the little frying pan core guy it's sweet


You remember we talked about the Teflon on the skillet? You were right. A little tougher than I had anticipated to get rid of. I should have listened. LoL I don't know if I'll ever try stainless. You did great


----------



## Island made

Joe! Buddy! Both are awesome! But that oar is as nice as it gets! That frame best be cherished FOREVER! ; ) ; )

Fit, finish, function, beauty, it has it all!!!


----------



## 31610

I was curious about how that went haha


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Look. I don't want to nitpick to the Judge (s) but is it okay to actually disable a perfectly good boat oar to make a slingshot? A frying pan that cannot hang on a wall is now called a shallow bowl with a handle? Was this an Upscale Competition or a Downscale Competition? I'm good either way because I have 8 days to redeem myself and a wooden ironing board my wife ain't using today!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

MO - definitely. As long as the object deserves to be repurposed.


----------



## 31610

A wooden ironing board what century is that from Mo ?


----------



## MIsling

Wow, I haven't been keeping up on this thread. All of these are awesome guys!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

I am truly impressed with all of the hard work and the amazing results achived. Good job guys. Just this one thread is more entertainment than I ever thought possible


----------



## 31610

I don’t think I left anymore out


----------



## SJAaz

Mo....

That rhino blaster is I guess about the ugliest thing I've seen. Reminds me of charred buffalo dung. And anyone who would do that to a fine old twin trigger double is in dire need of a butt kicking.

Here is a thought tho. The fork gap measures +- 4 inches (My research) but the band attachment says that the fork gap is closer to 6. Gonna have to anchor that sling down about your collar bone.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> A wooden ironing board what century is that from Mo ?


Uh...mine?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious.
> I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle.
> Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.


The first one was clever but... that second one? I wolf whistled when I saw that one Boy! A real stunner. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo....
> That rhino blaster is I guess about the ugliest thing I've seen. Reminds me of charred buffalo dung. And anyone who would do that to a fine old twin trigger double is in dire need of a butt kicking.
> Here is a thought tho. The fork gap measures +- 4 inches (My research) but the band attachment says that the fork gap is closer to 6. Gonna have to anchor that sling down about your collar bone.


I was hoping nobody would actually do the math!? It is on the bench right now as I think I have a way to add a rotating mount and mount it on the hood of the MoMobile....!!

Yea that pistol may have gone beyond the edge. I could re-blue it, or search for another old barrel from Parker. I couldn't shoot it anymore with the ding.....yea, not sure my Pops would like it a much as I think. My little bro called me an a**hole and that I shoulda just hung it up.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!


Haha! I think I'll take that challenge. I wouldn't mind the extra 18" in the event I needed to do some bashing with it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I think I'll take that challenge. I wouldn't mind the extra 18" in the event I needed to do some bashing with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You know, a shotgun is the most threatening thing in the world to face. Also, if you hold two shells between your fingers and put two in the tubes, you can get 4 shots of faster than a man with a plugged pump.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious.
> I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle.
> Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.


We that boat oar gets my vote. Geez! That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Ibojoe

I don’t have a home for the oar lock one if anyone shoots a hammer grip frame.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> I don't have a home for the oar lock one if anyone shoots a hammer grip frame.


I got a guy if no one claims it


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> I don't have a home for the oar lock one if anyone shoots a hammer grip frame.


Well that is just a truck full of salt right there! Ahem... Attention everyone. If you want to make your very own SSOTM using the winning ingredients then Ibojoe has what you are looking for!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious.
> I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle.
> Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.


An oaklock!! How cool is that? You got this thing in the bag.


----------



## Ibojoe

It’s funny, I was so focused on harvesting the wood I almost missed that lock. All of a sudden it was starring me in the face just standing there. It’s quite hefty and shoots smooth. I just can’t hold it.


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I think I'll take that challenge. I wouldn't mind the extra 18" in the event I needed to do some bashing with it!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, a shotgun is the most threatening thing in the world to face. Also, if you hold two shells between your fingers and put two in the tubes, you can get 4 shots of faster than a man with a plugged pump.
Click to expand...

i will take that challenge


----------



## flipgun

Port boy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I think I'll take that challenge. I wouldn't mind the extra 18" in the event I needed to do some bashing with it!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, a shotgun is the most threatening thing in the world to face. Also, if you hold two shells between your fingers and put two in the tubes, you can get 4 shots of faster than a man with a plugged pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will take that challenge
> 
> If it is an auto eject? That's a sucker bet. Don't fall for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chadlee

Hey guys I made another repurposed sling. This one is made from a camera stabilizer (for a cell phone camera). I used all the parts to make this from just the stabilizer except I had to add a longer bolt that runs through the handle ( wood plug added to make it rigid) it has rotating/swiveling forks. Super fun to shoot.


----------



## mattwalt

Chadlee - that almost looks like its purpose built. Very cool.


----------



## Tree Man

Chadlee said:


> Hey guys I made another repurposed sling. This one is made from a camera stabilizer (for a cell phone camera). I used all the parts to make this from just the stabilizer except I had to add a longer bolt that runs through the handle ( wood plug added to make it rigid) it has rotating/swiveling forks. Super fun to shoot.


Nice one!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Chadlee said:


> Hey guys I made another repurposed sling. This one is made from a camera stabilizer (for a cell phone camera). I used all the parts to make this from just the stabilizer except I had to add a longer bolt that runs through the handle ( wood plug added to make it rigid) it has rotating/swiveling forks. Super fun to shoot.


I get it. It actually looks like a slingshot, which the Judges should appreciate. I'd like to see a thread on Rotating Head Frames. You made one, Treeman made one. I understand they are amazing, but I don't know why yet. It seems like another way to smack your hand. However, I KNOW that is not the idea!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Chadlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I made another repurposed sling. This one is made from a camera stabilizer (for a cell phone camera). I used all the parts to make this from just the stabilizer except I had to add a longer bolt that runs through the handle ( wood plug added to make it rigid) it has rotating/swiveling forks. Super fun to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. It actually looks like a slingshot, which the Judges should appreciate. I'd like to see a thread on Rotating Head Frames. You made one, Treeman made one. I understand they are amazing, but I don't know why yet. It seems like another way to smack your hand. However, I KNOW that is not the idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Me too! Before this, I had never shot one. And this one I've only shot a couple times as proof of concept lol. 
Its definitely a different animal. ( at least my bike fork is...)


----------



## Ibojoe

I think it would be great to have one attached to my band tying jig. I could hook up a new band set and pull back to a certain point to see if one band is stronger than the other. What ya think?


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> I think it would be great to have one attached to my band tying jig. I could hook up a new band set and pull back to a certain point to see if one band is stronger than the other. What ya think?


now we're getting somewhere


----------



## SJAaz

Chadlee

Now that is a nice job!


----------



## Chadlee

Thanks guys, when I first shot it I was a little hesitant but after a few shots I got pretty comfortable with it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> I think it would be great to have one attached to my band tying jig. I could hook up a new band set and pull back to a certain point to see if one band is stronger than the other. What ya think?


You aren't joking are you? Are we not to trust the measurement, the visual, the feel of the band?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Heads Up!! I would just like to send a shout-out to all the Forum Members who sent me a PM asking for Build Tips, Ingredients, and another Look at the MoShot GG-F16 TexShooter Cinse ***** First Edition! I am humbled and honored. So instead of sending out 180 responses I figured I would just give you another look right here on the SSOTM Competition Thread! #bringthesling


























































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Heads Up!! I would just like to send a shout-out to all the Forum Members who sent me a PM asking for Build Tips, Ingredients, and another Look at the MoShot GG-F16 TexShooter Cinse ***** First Edition! I am humbled and honored. So instead of sending out 180 responses I figured I would just give you another look right here on the SSOTM Competition Thread! #bringthesling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


wow :bowdown:


----------



## Chadlee

mattwalt said:


> Chadlee - that almost looks like its purpose built. Very cool.


And to think I had this in my hand on the way to throw it in the recycle bin ( it sucked as a camera stabilizer) when the I looked down and seen sling shot forks, it almost wasn't born. Lol


----------



## Chadlee

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads Up!! I would just like to send a shout-out to all the Forum Members who sent me a PM asking for Build Tips, Ingredients, and another Look at the MoShot GG-F16 TexShooter Cinse ***** First Edition! I am humbled and honored. So instead of sending out 180 responses I figured I would just give you another look right here on the SSOTM Competition Thread! #bringthesling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet, I may have to give that a try.
> wow :bowdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads Up!! I would just like to send a shout-out to all the Forum Members who sent me a PM asking for Build Tips, Ingredients, and another Look at the MoShot GG-F16 TexShooter Cinse ***** First Edition! I am humbled and honored. So instead of sending out 180 responses I figured I would just give you another look right here on the SSOTM Competition Thread! #bringthesling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> wow :bowdown:
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy. You are too kind. I promise if you wore this as a necklace you wouldn't be able to stand upright for certain.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Chadlee said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads Up!! I would just like to send a shout-out to all the Forum Members who sent me a PM asking for Build Tips, Ingredients, and another Look at the MoShot GG-F16 TexShooter Cinse ***** First Edition! I am humbled and honored. So instead of sending out 180 responses I figured I would just give you another look right here on the SSOTM Competition Thread! #bringthesling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet, I may have to give that a try.
> wow :bowdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Chad but your entry ate my cake! My vision wasn't focused enough honestly. Error#1- I wanted a much tighter loop for the handle portion but just couldn't get that loop tighter, even with Nuclear Heat! Error #2 The handle should have been more in line with a 357cal Hogue Grip, however, see Error #1. Error #3- I wanted a reverse-matchstick attachment but not pterodactyl wide. That happened because of Error# 1 which reflects back on the pre- planning on thinking I could make 3/8" stainless steel rod move to my demands. Error #4- 3 half-baked moves in a row trying to recover the fore-grip from too much pith that went deeper than I realized. This of course was pre-planning Error (b) as I should have study my material better and not just assumed that I had enough to work with. I could have cut off the entire front grip and epoxy and pinned something that would have worked better that what I ended up doing with the Toxic Mix of Crapola that I used to cover Errors #1-4. Summary: Wheels are wheels. Wood is wood. And humans are the only mammals on Earth that will knowingly make the same mistake twice. #slingaway!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious.
> I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle.
> Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.


I still can't believe this beautiful world class frame was birthed from an old frying pan and a washed up oar!! Amazing work my friend.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious.
> I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle.
> Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe this beautiful world class frame was birthed from an old frying pan and a washed up oar!! Amazing work my friend. 5CD080CB-52F4-4B24-BA29-FBF110276393.jpeg 8A1DFF22-A0DE-457C-B4BF-CCD2DA94A33C.jpeg
Click to expand...

I love the frying pan holder wire. Too cool!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, I finish mine up yesterday. I've got a fun one, and one that got WAY too serious.
> I used a skillet and a boat oar that the flood of 2019 brought me. It's funny cause about 15 years ago it brought me a boat! It really threw me at first. Turned out that the handle was like ash and the glued on flat pieces were maple. (I think) used a broken cedar bed spindle for a splash of color. I pinned it with the pin that held the oar lock on and added the skillet hanger to the handle.
> Look closely and enjoy cause I'll probably never attempt this again! Wanna thank Flip for sending me these cute little tubes. They worked out perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe this beautiful world class frame was birthed from an old frying pan and a washed up oar!! Amazing work my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5CD080CB-52F4-4B24-BA29-FBF110276393.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8A1DFF22-A0DE-457C-B4BF-CCD2DA94A33C.jpeg
Click to expand...

Hahaha don't forget the skillet!


----------



## flipgun

Yep! If this was the former iteration of the SSOTM This would be in the running at the front of the pack.


----------



## Island made

My guess is, that this thing left the “pack” in the dust!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> My guess is, that this thing left the "pack" in the dust!


I am content to know that there isn't anyone out there that will purchase a $200 Custom Made Frame and put a Frying Pan Hangar on it and call it a WIN!! I mean, I know that I wouldn't do that just to lauded a an upscale sling genius!  Like my Pops used to say, "If it can't walk like a duck, or smell like a Duck, then put a Duckbill on it and call it a Duck!!"  
In another note I wonder if we can all pitch in and send Matt a 'Careless Package' full of two months worth of SSOTM entries for $600.00usd in postage to Portugal? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - I don't even want to consider what a $600 value custom's charge would be. let alone anything up to 8 months in transit (when things are running normally). I'm trying to get some stuff out of storage in the UK - just need the cash and the borders open. There is a small stash of slingshots and materials in there - though TBH its been 3 years and I can't actually remember what materials... Tough having everything spread out over 3 countries.

BTW - no winners just yet, it ain't over till the fat lady sings. There are a few horses nudging ahead though IMO. But a good few days to go still. So far no disappointments - I have been looking to see some creative repurposing of items and materials, and you guys are delivering.

One thing I'll throw out there - any entries already entered may be worked on till the end. For refinements etc. that you'd still want to make. Will call entries as 'works in progress' in that regard.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> LOL - I don't even want to consider what a $600 value custom's charge would be. let alone anything up to 8 months in transit (when things are running normally). I'm trying to get some stuff out of storage in the UK - just need the cash and the borders open. There is a small stash of slingshots and materials in there - though TBH its been 3 years and I can't actually remember what materials... Tough having everything spread out over 3 countries.
> 
> BTW - no winners just yet, it ain't over till the fat lady sings. There are a few horses nudging ahead though IMO. But a good few days to go still. So far no disappointments - I have been looking to see some creative repurposing of items and materials, and you guys are delivering.
> 
> One thing I'll throw out there - any entries already entered may be worked on till the end. For refinements etc. that you'd still want to make. Will call entries as 'works in progress' in that regard.


Really??? I wonder what I can do to lean out the Cisne *****?? I'm thinking heat, a lot of heat. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Ibojoe said:


> I think it would be great to have one attached to my band tying jig. I could hook up a new band set and pull back to a certain point to see if one band is stronger than the other. What ya think?


Hey, that's the cat pajamas. Or even just attachable to your workbench. Sure would pick up a unbalanced set of bands!


----------



## Ibojoe

I've noticed it for a wile now and especially since my friend Shane sent me this frame with clips. It can be shot in both directions. Dispite my best efforts my bands that look to be exactly the same aren't. If the stronger band is on the bottom it will certainly shoot high and if it's on the top it shoots lower. I think that's why a rotating head shoots so consistently from band set to band set. 
I mean in archery every one shooting at a high level had a spine tester. Maybe 6 or 7 arrows from a dozen matched. So why not a really precise band testing system? Ideas?


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> I've noticed it for a wile now and especially since my friend Shane sent me this frame with clips. It can be shot in both directions. Dispite my best efforts my bands that look to be exactly the same aren't. If the stronger band is on the bottom it will certainly shoot high and if it's on the top it shoots lower. I think that's why a rotating head shoots so consistently from band set to band set.
> I mean in archery every one shooting at a high level had a spine tester. Maybe 6 or 7 arrows from a dozen matched. So why not a really precise band testing system? Ideas?


How come it took you this long to think of this? Its pure genius! That just makes too much sense. I suppose it would allow you to compensate if the elastic isn't uniform?


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed it for a wile now and especially since my friend Shane sent me this frame with clips. It can be shot in both directions. Dispite my best efforts my bands that look to be exactly the same aren't. If the stronger band is on the bottom it will certainly shoot high and if it's on the top it shoots lower. I think that's why a rotating head shoots so consistently from band set to band set.
> I mean in archery every one shooting at a high level had a spine tester. Maybe 6 or 7 arrows from a dozen matched. So why not a really precise band testing system? Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> How come it took you this long to think of this? Its pure genius! That just makes too much sense. I suppose it would allow you to compensate if the elastic isn't uniform?
Click to expand...

Sure it would. You could even go thru your older sets.


----------



## Ibojoe

I've started researching different elastics and checking them out under a microscope. 
I spent 20 years in a lab testing and comparing rolls of plastic. It was extruded exactly like rolls of elastic. I've long forgotten my chemistry of separating the different components but I'll never forget how to do comparisons. 
There are 4 heat zones in the die used to form the rubber into tape. So across the roll there will always be differences. 
Guess we need to start a thread Huh?
Rubber is way more interesting than plastic!


----------



## Tree Man

I'll meet ya over on the new thread. You have my gears turning.


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> I'll meet ya over on the new thread. You have my gears turning.


New Thread! They got a New Thread and we don't?? What's the nitty gritty on that!??


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll meet ya over on the new thread. You have my gears turning.
> 
> 
> 
> New Thread! They got a New Thread and we don't?? What's the nitty gritty on that!??
Click to expand...

We didnt get that far yet. Lol


----------



## MIsling

Well, I got My entry finished!

At least for the time being. I might have some more changes to make, but I don't know if I'll get to them before the end of the month.

First, Materials. I saved a couple of beat up spray gun handles out of the trash at a part time job a year or two ago. They have been floating around since then, and occasionally I would look at one and think how awesome it would be to make a hammer grip frame out of one. Well, this seemed like the perfect opportunity. I also scrounged up a very large diameter chunk of PVC pipe that had already been used to make a couple of frames. To join the two together, and fill out the grip, I used some scrap wood. Originally, the wood was from studs in my Father's 1904 farmhouse. A few of them got removed when he put in a second bathroom, and he used them to build the countertop around the sink. I utilized some of the leftovers from that project. The only things not technically reused in this project were the hardware, the stain, and the magnet for the magazine. They were all items that I already had around the house though.

Here is what I started with.









And, the final result! (for now)

















































The magazine holds five 3/8" steel balls.

I shot it a bit yesterday. It works, but I'm not happy with a couple of things. With heavy bands it is a little unstable due to the extension, it tries to twist in your hand. I'm not sure how I could fix this short of adding a brace somehow or by shortening it. But with light bands it is no longer a problem. I am also not happy with the band attachment/routing. Right now, I am simply using a wrap and tuck and pulling the bands back through the center. This works, but it can be a pain to get them to pull back through, and they rub on the ties. Using tabs would help with this immensely. Or, if I am feeling adventurous, I might attempt to make some clips for it (Or maybe front facing top slots!). I also can't decide if I want to paint the PVC or not. What do you guys think? Should I leave the white to contrast with the dark wood, or should I paint it black to better match the worn handle?


----------



## mattwalt

Missing - thats cool.


----------



## Tree Man

That thing is awesome!


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy cow buddy that’s some smart thinking! Love the extended forks. Would be cool with a wrist brace.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I like the contrast. A PVC wrist brace attached with the same color wood would be amazing. Another killer modification!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadlee

MIsling said:


> Well, I got My entry finished!
> 
> At least for the time being. I might have some more changes to make, but I don't know if I'll get to them before the end of the month
> 
> .
> First, Materials. I saved a couple of beat up spray gun handles out of the trash at a part time job a year or two ago. They have been floating around since then, and occasionally I would look at one and think how awesome it would be to make a hammer grip frame out of one. Well, this seemed like the perfect opportunity. I also scrounged up a very large diameter chunk of PVC pipe that had already been used to make a couple of frames. To join the two together, and fill out the grip, I used some scrap wood. Originally, the wood was from studs in my Father's 1904 farmhouse. A few of them got removed when he put in a second bathroom, and he used them to build the countertop around the sink. I utilized some of the leftovers from that project. The only things not technically reused in this project were the hardware, the stain, and the magnet for the magazine. They were all items that I already had around the house though.
> Here is what I started with
> And, the final result]
> The magazine holds five 3/8" steel balls.
> 
> I shot it a bit yesterday. It works, but I'm not happy with a couple of things. With heavy bands it is a little unstable due to the extension, it tries to twist in your hand. I'm not sure how I could fix this short of adding a brace somehow or by shortening it. But with light bands it is no longer a problem. I am also not happy with the band attachment/routing. Right now, I am simply using a wrap and tuck and pulling the bands back through the center. This works, but it can be a pain to get them to pull back through, and they rub on the ties. Using tabs would help with this immensely. Or, if I am feeling adventurous, I might attempt to make some clips for it (Or maybe front facing top slots!). I also can't decide if I want to paint the PVC or not. What do you guys think? Should I leave the white to contrast with the dark wood, or should I paint it black to better match the worn handle?


Super cool idea. I like the use of the pvc. Nice work!


----------



## flipgun

Looks way cool! You could replace the wood filler under the pvc with another piece of pvc made like the forks turned the other way to make a wrist brace and put tabs on the front of the forks with a couple of screws and fire OTT. :twocents:


----------



## Island made

That is a sweet build!!


----------



## skarrd

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I think I'll take that challenge. I wouldn't mind the extra 18" in the event I needed to do some bashing with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, a shotgun is the most threatening thing in the world to face. Also, if you hold two shells between your fingers and put two in the tubes, you can get 4 shots of faster than a man with a plugged pump.
Click to expand...

works the same with a single bbl HnR only the shells kick themselves out when you open it,faster reloads,and I have outshot my friend David with his pump Mossberg but that Cherokee'd Parker is just wicked


----------



## SJAaz

skarrd said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No old timey barrel for a Parker is going to be cheap. A lot of those old guns would get a bulge in the barrel just in front of the choke when a wad would get cocked funny on a cold morning, and folks would just saw them off. They still shot great, just cylinder bore. But the stock, no no no! As good as you are with wood, search around for some good walnut and rebuild that beauty. I mean geeze it's a parker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I think I'll take that challenge. I wouldn't mind the extra 18" in the event I needed to do some bashing with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, a shotgun is the most threatening thing in the world to face. Also, if you hold two shells between your fingers and put two in the tubes, you can get 4 shots of faster than a man with a plugged pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> works the same with a single bbl HnR only the shells kick themselves out when you open it,faster reloads,and I have outshot my friend David with his pump Mossberg but that Cherokee'd Parker is just wicked
Click to expand...

My old out side hammer remington's chambers were so loose that the empties would just fall out .. Tip the barrels up thumb her open, stuff two in, slam her shut and go again. I'd beat my buds over decoys all the time.


----------



## skarrd

Okay one more submission,had an old cheap hand/grip exerciser,an all thread nut,some electrical tape and paracord,cannibalized another SS for tubes and pouch,and Voila,and it shoots too,pretty darn good actually,so late sub hope its in time.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nice Skarrd. One thing is certain. During the Apocalypse we slingers will never be without!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Nice Skarrd. One thing is certain. During the Apocalypse we slingers will never be without!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mo,you know we will always have one [or more]


----------



## flipgun

Comfy grip and adjustable fork gap. There may be room in there for some ammo and a spare band set. :koolaid:


----------



## NSFC

This would go great with my over sized exercise tubes. They both have the same foam grips and theme. We must have some of the same kinda of junk around our places. Exercise who needs it anyway. I didnt get any comments on my build, maybe it was overlooked or nothing to say about it ,but I have fun shooting it. Much love, I like your creativity. keep making and shooting.


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> Comfy grip and adjustable fork gap. There may be room in there for some ammo and a spare band set. :koolaid:


Thanks,it is comfy to shoot,and it hits pretty good too


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> This would go great with my over sized exercise tubes. They both have the same foam grips and theme. We must have some of the same kinda of junk around our places. Exercise who needs it anyway. I didnt get any comments on my build, maybe it was overlooked or nothing to say about it ,but I have fun shooting it. Much love, I like your creativity. keep making and shooting.


Thanks.i gots all kinda *junk* 40 or 45 years worth,lol.i like keeping things simple and SS are about as simple as possible,or can be complicated I guess.creating,building and shooting are the best


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> DSCF3075.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3074.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3073.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3081.JPG
> 
> This was my mothers old exercise resistance trainer. She got a new one thats whats in the box. I couldnt resist turning it into a giant frame-less slingshot. My 12 year old nephew (the one puling it back , only half the distance it will stretch) wanted to help me in this competition. Ive made him a slingshot and we shoot often. His name is Cole, I told him if he helped me we would split the supersize prize. Thats my father in the blue hoodie as the other anchor, so I guess it was three generations playing with this monster. We had a blast. It has a 4.5 inch heavy duty leather pouch and with marbles in the ends of the 1/2 inch tubes so they dont pull through. It takes some getting used to but it can fling some rocks, golf balls, a base ball, and a rotting potato. These are some of the things we found to put to the test so far.


No comments??! One reason is that I am am expert in the Deft of Distraction. Notice my relentless self promotion on this thread?? Essentially it backfired is that actual product wasn't as brilliant as the Infomercial implied. With that being said I score you a solid TEN for bringing your family into the project. Seriously. Without those people you wouldn't be here, and thus the Forum would be short a great member! Sling On and Prosper!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3075.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3074.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3073.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3081.JPG
> 
> This was my mothers old exercise resistance trainer. She got a new one thats whats in the box. I couldnt resist turning it into a giant frame-less slingshot. My 12 year old nephew (the one puling it back , only half the distance it will stretch) wanted to help me in this competition. Ive made him a slingshot and we shoot often. His name is Cole, I told him if he helped me we would split the supersize prize. Thats my father in the blue hoodie as the other anchor, so I guess it was three generations playing with this monster. We had a blast. It has a 4.5 inch heavy duty leather pouch and with marbles in the ends of the 1/2 inch tubes so they dont pull through. It takes some getting used to but it can fling some rocks, golf balls, a base ball, and a rotting potato. These are some of the things we found to put to the test so far.
> 
> 
> 
> No comments??! One reason is that I am am expert in the Deft of Distraction. Notice my relentless self promotion on this thread?? Essentially it backfired is that actual product wasn't as brilliant as the Infomercial implied. With that being said I score you a solid TEN for bringing your family into the project. Seriously. Without those people you wouldn't be here, and thus the Forum would be short a great member! Sling On and Prosper!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Here here!


----------



## NSFC

Im excited to be apart of this community and you guys have taught me a lot. You all are good freinds. Great people with awesome talent/endless knowledge. Im looking forward to more future competitions. I wish everyone luck with this ssotm. I love seeing the creations and the stories of the struggle. You all inspire me. Keep creating sling shots and friendships.


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> Okay one more submission,had an old cheap hand/grip exerciser,an all thread nut,some electrical tape and paracord,cannibalized another SS for tubes and pouch,and Voila,and it shoots too,pretty darn good actually,so late sub hope its in time.


 "That's using your dipstick Jimmy!"LOL Padded forks. I never thought of that. I love the pinky hole! Awesome job my friend!!


----------



## 31610

NSFC said:


> Im excited to be apart of this community and you guys have taught me a lot. You all are good freinds. Great people with awesome talent/endless knowledge. Im looking forward to more future competitions. I wish everyone luck with this ssotm. I love seeing the creations and the stories of the struggle. You all inspire me. Keep creating sling shots and friendships.


I can not wait to see some more your ideas my friend u have shown some different ideas so far  for builds .


----------



## 31610

Ok Matt lets get this going man :angrymod: haha good luck to everyone


----------



## mattwalt

Yup. Got some heavy thinking to do... this one will be way tougher than last month to decide.

Also need to post next months challenge.


----------



## 31610

Yep to pick a winner this month is a rough go for ya . I don’t know what your going to do buddy . I think your going to need a panel of judges like the history channel forged in fire


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah I did think of having a panel. But also want to keep it as sterile as possible. Guess I thought there would usually be a group of clear winners. Though in this case the variety as well as the level of work makes it a little more 'complicated'.


----------



## Void

I for one, would really like to see this come up again. I thought it was great fun and brought out some great ideas. Every entry I saw was great, But the comments got me hooked.
I wasn't able to get an entry ready this time. But was glad to be a part just the same. 
Great job everyone


----------



## mattwalt

I have posted May's already ;-)


----------



## mattwalt

Ok Ibojoe - Think that oar/skillet is the taker this month.

That was no easy deliberation. It was a close call between a bunch of really great thinking and craftsmanship.


----------



## 31610

Ya Joe had a awesome idea with that one ! Congrats Joe well done and thanks Matt was fun ;-)


----------



## Tree Man

That frame was the clear winner! Congrats Joseph!!!


----------



## Island made

Congratulations Joe!


----------



## Void

Way to go Joe! Congrats


----------



## MIsling

Congrats Joe!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I honestly think it would be fair of me to concede my....hold on a sec.... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow. Joe. Excellent Makery sir! If there was a rug under my feet, it ain't there anymore!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks everyone. Don’t let your wife throw away the old skillets! LoL


----------



## SJAaz

Great job Joe. You are a clear winner. (I myself liked the oarlock better, but hey!)


----------



## mattwalt

To be fair the car lock was very close as were a few others...

Its really not a simple task choosing one over any other.


----------



## Chadlee

Congratulations Joe. You made it tough on everyone. Great work!


----------



## flipgun

Good call Matt! Congrats Jo!


----------



## NSFC

That was a fun competition. I wasnt planing on participating but the competition attacked my brain and the simple exercise bands just had to be made. I liked your design it made me laugh.

Congratulations Jo Lets us know what you do with the millions you just won.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay one more submission,had an old cheap hand/grip exerciser,an all thread nut,some electrical tape and paracord,cannibalized another SS for tubes and pouch,and Voila,and it shoots too,pretty darn good actually,so late sub hope its in time.
> 
> 
> 
> "That's using your dipstick Jimmy!"LOL Padded forks. I never thought of that. I love the pinky hole! Awesome job my friend!!
Click to expand...

Thanks,spur of the moment sometimes works out


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Joe!!!


----------

